# Possible 2007 steelhead tournaments



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello Fellow Steelhead anglers
After talking to a few different anglers about hosting some steelhead tournaments i decided to ask of some anglers in this forum there ideas. I would probably rotate weekends between rocky river and the chagrin river. They would we shore tournaments and the times are TBD. It would be your 2 biggest fish. ( Most anglers take there catch home so bringing dead fish would be expected). As far as entry fee and pay out that would be up to how many anglers show up.. Let me have your comments and concerns. thanks.....


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

First you need permision from the dnr.Second I dont know about most people taking there catch home.99.9% of the steelheaders I know are catch and release.Steelhead tournys bring out alot of unwanted crowds littering,snagging,trespassing.I for one dont believe its a good idea.But what the heck do I know.Maybe this is what steeldings been waiting for.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Treefrog for your comments. I am still in the early stages of preparing for the tournament and i do have a phone call in to ODNR about the tournaments. I didnt know that many people release there steelhead. it's seems everytime i'm at rocky river i see guys taking there catch home and can't wait to cook it up. As far as snagging a fish, i have so problem DQ a guy for snagging a fish. If anyone tresspasses to get a fish and a property owner makes a complaint than thats a DQ. I hope if we hold these tournaments that we can count on our anglers acting as professionals.

Any other ideas or concerns please feel free to shoot them my way. thanks again


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

My vote would be no.

I would contend that a good number of steelheaders release their catch or are apt to keep some and release some. A tournament promotes keeping fish and obviously it would be promoting keeping the large fish. That alone would be enough for me to not like the idea... add the fact that people would just keep fish on stringers or in coolers from whenever they caught it until a 'weigh in' and I think it would be tough to have an honest competition anyways.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

any ideas on how to correct that problem


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Count me as someone who releases his fish. What happens when you catch 2 nice fish early in the day and then get an even bigger one later in the day? Do you just "release" a dead fish to upgrade? 

Unless you go with an honor system, you will have quite a bit of waste. When you go with an honor system, some people are more honorable than others.

Why organize a tourney? Just fish with your buddies for bragging rights. 

Joel


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

I've kept 1 fish in 4 seasons for a friend who likes them. Nothing against keeping an honest limit, just choose not to as do most of the guys I know.

As for tournaments, I never could connect the dots between fishing and competition. Besides, I've seen the rudest behavior on the river from guys who felt 'entitled' because they were in a tournament. Unless the daily harvest was donated to a food bank, Id have to cast a no vote.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Awesome last few posts!
I feel its a pretty bad idea. I agree with joel_fishes why not just get a group together for bragging rights???
I love my chances in the local steelhead tournaments, but I just cant get myself to keep these fish anymore.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I don't have anything against steelhead tournaments, but I would never participate in one. I have never kept a steelhead for myself, and most anglers I know practice catch and release. It pains me to know that people would kill any fish for a tournament. I like the idea of just bragging rights. Get a bunch of guys together, each man with another, and it's an honor system.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree with most posts on here. I have to say though, every time I have gone to daniels park, i've only see one guy other than myself c & r. I saw one guy dragging a live one around on a stringer while wading, and a father/son team just catch them and throw them on the rocks to suffocate.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

MSmith2004 said:


> I agree with most posts on here. I have to say though, every time I have gone to daniels park, i've only see one guy other than myself c & r. I saw one guy dragging a live one around on a stringer while wading, and a father/son team just catch them and throw them on the rocks to suffocate.


Daniels park is easy access.Anywhere you can just pull up and fish there isnt going to be much c&r going on.There are spots like this on every river.Where fisherpersons go,not steelheaders.Not that I havent hit some of these spots myself.But when I hit them its when the river is still "to" high or "to" cold for those other people.So getting back on track,this is why steelhead tournys arent a very good idea.Because there would be more of this


MSmith2004 said:


> I agree with most posts on here. I have to say though, every time I have gone to daniels park, i've only see one guy other than myself c & r. I saw one guy dragging a live one around on a stringer while wading, and a father/son team just catch them and throw them on the rocks to suffocate.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Treat it like an ocbs tourney where people fish in pairs and a fellow fisherman varifies the catch and the measurement. If there is no money involved its all about the bragging rights and the c&r. Or a small amount- couple of bucks- to cover cost of a plaque etc....


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Not only do you have the problems of people keeping fish, you have the problems of attracting people are strictly in it for the money and they will do anything to win (snagging, gutting fish for eggs, etc.). Bad enough I see people who abuse keeper limits, with the additional amount people fishing the rivers, the river etiquette goes out the door and makes fishing for the others not enjoyable.

I'm on the fence, I like the idea to have a plaqe bragging rights, and teams. Need to clearly define the rules and limit the amount of people who sign up.


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Please keep your tournaments off our tribs.

jm


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad to hear so many of the posters here are so adamantly C&R. I kept only one last season for the eggs and feel bad I haven't eaten the meat. I agree with Treefrog's assumption that the keepers are usually the guys who don't bother to walk far from thier car.

Would it be possible to have a tournament judged by just photos? Eliminate the cash prizes and there isn't much incentive to cheat. Give everyone who enters a yardstick and the pictures could be judged by a panel. I would participate just to meet people from OGF. Of course not everyone has a digital camera or wants to carry one on the water, I'm just pulling ideas out of my arse so people can compete without cleaning out the river.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

WINative said:


> Please keep your tournaments off our tribs.
> 
> jm



ditto!!!!!!


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

agreed. one day tourney is wasteful. If you want a steelhead tourney, fish the one put on by grand river tackle. it goes the whole season and in order for you to weigh a fish it must be of reasonable weight(at least 13lbs). Erie outfitters i think is in that too. but that maybe a different one

80000(per river) fish stocked 10% return rate 8000 fish plus another 5000 strays. and that is probably on the high side.

so if you have a 75 person turn out that 150 fish for at least 20 Weekends.

20x150=3000 dead steel. Not to mention all the dead fish released because someone wanted to upgrade.

Oh yea. Do you realize how easy that would be to cheat? I will drive to Indiana or NY the day before ice the fish solid and no one will tell. just say you caught it first thing in the morning.

I know you have good motives. But i also DO NOT support tourney's. too many people are out there for the wrong reasons and will do whatever it takes to Steal a dollar from someone who is doing it legit. I cant see any good from this.

Besides steel tastes terrible. The only way its edible is when you cover up all the taste with smoke.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> Treat it like an ocbs tourney where people fish in pairs and a fellow fisherman varifies the catch and the measurement. If there is no money involved its all about the bragging rights and the c&r. Or a small amount- couple of bucks- to cover cost of a plaque etc....


I think instead of being negitive about the whole tourny why don't we find an alternative!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats what I hope ogf is about.

Flylogicsteelhead has a good point. Also you could make it a season. Every weekend go to different river. At the end of the season you have a get- together. First through third get a trophy, big fish gets a plaque.. have a few beers and some food. Then sign up for next year. There would have to be some rules and a lot of trust, but this would be a great thing to put together. Have it open for centerpin noodle rod and fly. Just pm me... I would like to get involed this year.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is my .02 cents about this post.

After reading the original post, and then the subsequent responses, it is obvious that the majority of the responses lean towards not promoting a tourenyment. Here are my feelings about this.

I fish for steelhead trout because I like the challenge, and the fun of such a hard fighting fish. I personally don't fish for bragging rights nor money when it comes to the chromers. I have to agree with others about when money is brought into the mix, you have your cheaters.

If tourneys are what some care to do, then I would say they enter the Grand River bait and tackle style of tourney, and or bragging rights board. Why re-invent the wheel I guess? They are already doing this, and it is well known amongst the steelheaders.

If you don't care to participate in the Grand River event, then I would recommend the Ohio Central Basin Steelheaders. If that doesn't work for ya, I would recommend the Pennsylvania Steelheaders. Both groups put on events, but you must be a member of their group.

Some may ask whats the big deal about tourneys. When it comes to steelhead, many of us treat these fish like they are fine china, and it turns our stomach to see how some treat these fish after a catch.

It is in my opinion that there doesn't need to be anymore tourneyments than there is already organized. 


If it is comradary your looking for and bragging rights, I would recommend you checkout the K.I.S.S Event at the Grand River/Fairport Long Wall. I hear it is a blast and you can meet others that have the passion for chromers!!


----------

